# Macbook pro sur écran TV.



## Vladimok (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Une question que je me suis posé aujourd'hui lors de la présentation de photo sur mon Macbook Pro 13".

Est-il possible de retransmettre sur un écran TV, l'affichage de l'écran d'un Macbook Pro sous Snow Leopard via cable, airplay, recopie video, apple TV, ou je sais pas quoi ?????

Merci


----------



## Kamidh (14 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Bien sur ! Différente solutions sont possible, avec un câble ou bientôt avec Mountain Lion et une Apple Tv => http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/mountain-lion/features.html#airplay

Pour le câble un adaptateur mini displayport vers hdmi et go !


----------



## annaf415 (14 Mars 2012)

Quelqun pourrait-il répondre à cette question... 
J'ai la musique mais pour la vidéo, est-ce possible ? Si oui comment ? 
af

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------

j'entends sans câble HDMI et port multiplay... 
par airplay !


----------



## Kamidh (15 Mars 2012)

Réponse au dessus ! NON il faut une Apple TV!


----------



## Vladimok (15 Mars 2012)

Donc une Apple TV + Macbook pro avec SNOW LEOPARD, cela fonctionne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h32 ----------




Vladimok a dit:


> Donc une Apple TV + Macbook pro avec SNOW LEOPARD, cela fonctionne ?



PS: Avec l'apple TV, peut-on voir le contenu d'un dossier (un dossier photo par exemple) d'un macbook ou imac, ou serveur (Synology) depuis une TV ?


----------



## jeanphicrosoft (15 Mars 2012)

Avec un câble mini display > hdmi tu peux soit recopier l écran du Mac soit en gérer un second. Apple Tv ne lira QUE ce que tu auras inséré dans iTunes ( en plus de l'air play audio ) Air play vidéo prévu dans montain lion cet été ....


----------

